# Outdoor Weatherproof Hot Tub Spa Speakers?



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Can anyone recommend me a set of stereo speakers that would work well for a hot tub/spa? Obviously they need to be waterproof, and preferably small and mountable. Low frequencies are very hard to hear over the pump and jets so I am focusing on mostly mid-high range to cut through the low frequency background noise. 

I will not be mounting them to the tub itself, but rather at head level on the screen house columns about a foot or two away from the tub. I will run them off a receiver/amplifier so they do not need to be powered. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Polk Atrium outdoor speakers would do great. I have a pair outside and they sound great. Come in several sizes


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Funny you say that, I have a set of Atrium 4's outside already and I do not think they sound that great. Even the Atrium 4's are a little large for the hot tub, would be nice to find something 1/2 - 2/3 the size of the Atrium 4.


----------



## audiokid1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been running some Paradigm outdoor speakers in my sunroom/hot tub area and love the way they sound. Solid and reliable
Provided brackets allow for angling speakers in direction you want


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I have been running these Klipsch AW-650's for a few years. I think they sound pretty good for outdoor speakers. These have 6 1/2" mids. They also make an AW-525 and AW-400 with 5 1/4" or 4" mids if you need something smaller

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_714AW650B/Klipsch-AW-650-Black.html


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

As far as Longevity? I'm Floored that my KLH Speakers have been outside for about 8 years solid. And ZERO problems. I even use Magnet Wire to run out to them. And in the 30 plus years I have owned them? Only the Piezo Tweeter from one side has failed. Really impressed. Not a TON of Bass, but that's easy to fix. I sprady them down a Few times with Black spray paint. But other then that? Been a great speaker and still look great. THink they are the KLH970a with the metal enclosure. 

And one is RIGHT out in the RAIN snow etc. Still sound great.


----------



## Kyla Watson (Jan 30, 2020)

They will not work for a long time. You can put them near spa


----------

